# alum creek cats?



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Do they stock alum creek with flatheads? I dont think they do, but i thought i would ask.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

The ODNR operates six hatcheries in Ohio and none of them raises flatheads or shovelheads. That's not to say they don't get stocked through other means. I'm just not aware of it.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Im pretty sure that the state of ohio doesnt stock flatheads anywhere, maybe someone else can chime in to tell me if im right or wrong but there was at one time another thread similar to this about stocking flatheads...


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

yea im pretty sure all the hatcheries here in ohio do not support flathead pups... and correct me if im wrong, but due to the fact that they do not do well in captivity... the state legislates this action of captivating flatheads illegal??? (not too sure but i think so) and i know its like a paylake... bu the captivating im talking about is hatchery captivation


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> they do not do well in captivity


I guess good information is hard to find.

Flathead reproduction

This article will explain natural and hatchery reproduction of flathead catfish.



> the state legislates this action of captivating flatheads illegal??? (not too sure but i think so) and i know its like a paylake... bu the captivating im talking about is hatchery captivation


I must have missed that part of the legislative code  

Anyway--
One hatchery manager did attempt to hatch flathead in Ohio hatcheries but had limitted success. So little was known about hatching flathead at this time that the cost ratio was too high for the State of Ohio to bear.










Even now when other states have successful flathead programs the cost seems to be too high.


----------

